# my new project



## TinyDancer (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm attempting to copy 'Mount Fuji' by Christian Riese Lassen. Started yesterday, going to work on the second layer now...oil paints.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks great so far! I'd sure like to see updates on your progress as you continue the piece. It'd be interesting to see the steps.


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, step two finished yesterday but I wont work on it today. Need to move the moons reflection slightly to the right eventually.


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 25, 2012)

I think this is about the third or fourth session, although it was done last week...in the next few I should begin adding the flowers.


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 25, 2012)

this new perspective makes me see I need to even the mountain reflection out...also redo the sky until the pencil marks don't show lol...woops.


----------



## vangoghsear (Aug 28, 2012)

I like watching the progress.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## HKayG (Aug 29, 2012)

This is going to be so stunning when it's finished! Make sure you post the finished project on here.


----------



## Isis (Sep 1, 2012)

Not familiar with the original/inspiration, but I do like what I'm seeing here. I really like the way the mountain is developing - it looks both delicate and huge, kind of like a monumental piece of crumpled paper. The planes of the slows in the snow-covered parts are really clear and have a lot of space in them. I also like the way the sky around the moon is kind of hazy, and this is kind of echoed in the way the body and feathers of the crane are painted. I think the darks in the water could be developed more (though maybe it's just how the photograph looks) - I know with oil paints it can take a while to get really rich darks, but I think it's worth it. I like mixing other colors into black or payne's gray, or mixing alizarin crimson with a dark green and a strong blue to get a really thick, dark black with some variation and depth of color. Dark browns like burnt umber work well for that also.


----------



## TinyDancer (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Vangoghsear, HKayG, and Isis. and for the advice Isis I will be working on it today and try adding those colours to the darks in the water. Its amazing how a little motivation can inspire something to be progressed and for that I thank you all because i probably would have left it unfinished otherwise.


----------

